# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Siemens] Προβλημα ψυξης σε siemens

## ekodogia

Καλησπερα αγορασα ενα ψυγειο siemens ( δεν ξεστραβωθηκα να διαβασω ) και  εκτος οτι μετανιωνω εχω παρει τελικα το full extra μοντελο με ολα τα  προβλημα μαζι δεν μου λειπει κανενα.
Το ψυγειο ειναι 2.5 χρονων και  λειτουργει στο σπιτι κατοικημενο τον 1,5 πριν ηταν περιστασιακη η χρηση  του σπιτιου ( οχι δεν ηταν ροζ γκαρσονιερα ).
Το μοντελο ειναι  KG49NH90/04 το προβλημα ξεκινησε πριν κανα 2 μηνο οπου το ψυγειο αρχισε να  κανει δυνατα κρακ και θορυβους μεχρι τοτε δεν ειχε προβλημα ψυξης. Λεω  θα του περασει , η αποψυξη , τελικα πριν 2 βδομαδες αρχισα να βλεπω  μεγαλη θερμοκρασια στην ψυξη ( 12 15 βαθμους ) το εβγαλα απο την μπριζα  με ανοιχτες πορτες για 2 μερες. Το εβαλα παλι μετα μου αναψε το alarm  και πραγματι σε κανα 8 ωρο ειχε πιασει θερμοκρασια το φορτωνα σιγα σιγα  ολα δουλευαν σωστα για να πω την αληθεια το εβαλα στους 2 βαθμους και  την επομενη μερα ηταν ολα παγος.
Για μια βδομαδα οι θερμοκρασια ηταν  στους 5 οπου και το εχω. Εδω και 3 μερες αρχισε να ανεβαζει θερμοκρασια  με αποκορυφωμα χθες οπου ειχε 18 βαθμους ουτε κρακ ουτε τιποτα.
Το εβγαλα για 40 λεπτα απο την μπριζα μηπως και δω διαφορα αλλα τις επομενες 5 ωρες τιποτα.
Ανοιξα  απο κατω και εβγαλα το ταμπερ ( δεν εχει ανεμιστηρα ) το οποιο  αποτελειται απο ενα μοτερ ενα αλλο μαυρο πρεπει να ειναι ενας αισθητηρας  και μια αντισταση επανω στο καπακι του ταμπερ σε σχημα καλωδιου ( εκτος  αν ειναι αισθητηρας) . Απο οταν εβγαλα το ταμπερ το ψυγειο σε 10 ωρες (  με πραγματα και χρηση ) κατεβασε απο τους 18 στους 6 .
Το θεμα μου ειναι αν μπορω να μετρησω με πολυμετρο τα εξαρτηματα του ταμπερ και τι περιμενω να δω.
Και  το αλλο που μου κανει εντυπωση ειναι για ποιο λογο το ψυγειο δεν εχει  βγαλει alarm αφου ειχε τοσο λαθος θερμοκρασια. και σκεφτομαι οτι ισως  δεν ειναι το ταμπερ αλλα η καποιος αισθητηρας δινει λαθος θερμοκρασια η η  πλακετα δεν δινει εντολες.
Μια γνωμη παιδες γιατι πνιγηκαμε.

Το κλαπετο ειναι αυτο εδω http://www.bosch-home.co.uk/store/pr...ature/00643763

----------

